# Budget gaming mechanical keyboard(india) help!!



## Honey (Jul 6, 2017)

hi,
I need advice regarding mechanical keyboard, i like backlit keyboards, i tried to search many in amazon but all expensive,
And cheap one are without numpad,
Can gamer live without numpad if im getting cool deal of mechanical keyboard?
Can anyone provide me links which are good mechanical keyboards?
Would really appreciate..

Budget 5 6k inr


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 6, 2017)

Again?
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/budget-wireless-keyboard-and-mouse-for-gaming-inr.234816/


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 6, 2017)

How much your budget? Actually if it doesn't have num pad you could buy num pad keyboard that cheap and leave your main keyboard with tkl



P4-630 said:


> Again?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/budget-wireless-keyboard-and-mouse-for-gaming-inr.234816/


I dunno.  I feel he is worried


----------



## Honey (Jul 6, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Again?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/budget-wireless-keyboard-and-mouse-for-gaming-inr.234816/


That thread was about wireless and now its mechanical, people those who have more knowledge about mechanical keyboard they will come by reading title, and with old thread which was about wireless only, i cant get suggestion about mechanical keyboard on old thread.
I think that makes sense



micropage7 said:


> How much your budget? Actually if it doesn't have num pad you could buy num pad keyboard that cheap and leave your main keyboard with tkl


Budget is around 5 6k InR, there will more wires on my desk, if i add numpad too.


----------



## okidna (Jul 6, 2017)

Honey said:


> Budget 5 6k inr



5-6K INR or 56K INR?
Try Aliexpress, they have a free shipping to most Asian countries, including India, and a special price if you order from their mobile app. 

Try searching for Magicforce mechanical keyboard, their price is very affordable and their build quality is good, and they use Cherry MX or Gateron switches. 
Their Crystal series offers a full-sized (numpad included) mechanical keyboard, something like this : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mag...ng-Keyboard-Gateron-Switches/32809061940.html


----------



## Honey (Jul 6, 2017)

okidna said:


> 5-6K INR or 56K INR?
> Try Aliexpress, they have a free shipping to most Asian countries, including India, and a special price if you order from their mobile app.
> 
> Try searching for Magicforce mechanical keyboard, their price is very affordable and their build quality is good, and they use Cherry MX or Gateron switches.
> Their Crystal series offers a full-sized (numpad included) mechanical keyboard, something like this : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mag...ng-Keyboard-Gateron-Switches/32809061940.html


I got surprise when i saw one affordable mechanical keyboard then noticed that its without numpad, does this makes sense?
Can we play games without numpad?
And keyboard with numpad are 50% expensve, is numpad costly? Whats the point.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2017)

Honey said:


> Can we play games without numpad?



That question is all on your style of gaming! If you are left hand dominant, a number pad comes in handy for the extra arrow keys. I prefer TKL keyboards (ones without a number pad) as I have no use for them in gaming or daily life.


----------



## okidna (Jul 6, 2017)

Honey said:


> I got surprise when i saw one affordable mechanical keyboard then noticed that its without numpad, does this makes sense?
> Can we play games without numpad?
> And keyboard with numpad are 50% expensve, is numpad costly? Whats the point.



I agree with sneekypeet, it depends on your style of gaming. If you feel the numpad crucial then get the full size keyboard, or if you fancy an unusual layout you can try 1800 (98-keys) layout like this one for example, Leopold FC980M :


It still have a numpad section but positioned differently compared to ordinary full size keyboard, for what purpose? Space saving, this keyboard width is similar with TKL (tenkeyless, without numpad) keyboard. Space saving layout for mechanical keyboard is trending right now. TKL, 60%, 75% layout has garnered a lot of attention and appreciation in the mechanical keyboard community.

As for me, I game with whis keyboard :

It's Leopold FC660M, some called the layout 62% or 64%, it's actually 66-keys mechanical keyboard. For me it makes sense to be used for gaming because it still has a dedicated arrow cluster, and also I like the small size and sturdy built quality.

I don't think the price difference between full size (with numpad) and TKL (tenkeyless, without numpad) is that high, well, certainly not 50%. Maybe just $10 to $20 more. But some brand positioned their line of product differently, it's more expensive not only because the price for adding numpad but maybe for another features like macro, RGB lighting, different swicthes, alumunium case, etc. For example Corsair, you can get Corsair K63 or Strafe TKL for fairly cheap price, around INR 12000, but K95 (full size) priced around INR 23000.


----------



## francisw19 (Jul 6, 2017)

Honey said:


> Can gamer live without numpad...?



Yes, absolutely.   I'm using a 60% keyboard (Vortex Pok3r) here.  No number pad, navigation cluster or function keys...these are just on a function layer.  The big perk for me is that it leaves a lot of extra room for my mouse pad.  I normally use huge mouse pads (say 18-19 inches wide).  So by going to a small form factor keyboard, I get an extra 5 inches of width off the keyboard which gives that much more room for my mouse pad.  Personally, I've found full size keyboards with a large mouse pad to be very uncomfortable.

The biggest draw back is data entry type of stuff where you _need _the number pad to be productive.  It hasn't been an issue for me though (but I really need to get better using the number row LOL!).  Just keep your computing habits in mind when you buy.  Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Honey (Jul 6, 2017)

thanks to all for helpful comments,
I have searched many and got some mechanical keyboard with really good price,

One is, redgear mk881
And other is texet mk2

Please suggest me ehich one is good..


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2017)

They're both about the same and use generic key switches. Go for whatever you think looks best as they'll both be fine for gaming.


----------



## Honey (Jul 6, 2017)

erocker said:


> They're both about the same and use generic key switches. Go for whatever you think looks best as they'll both be fine for gaming.



Thanks ordered redgear mk881, 
Now left is mouse, is redragon m601 good?
Or dragonwar ele-g9 ?


----------



## The Data Master (Jul 6, 2017)

I ordered the Jelly Combo keyboard: "Mechanical Keyboard, Jelly Comb 87 Key Mechanical Gaming Keyboard with Blue Switch, Multy Key Rollover, Ensure Accurate Gaming Commands(Black)"
It is around $25 US. I miss my numpad, but deal with not having it. It was hard to play a few games like GTA 5 (flying) and Carmageddon classic. I manage because I love the mechanical part of it and it gives me more desk space for my oversized mousepad. My opinion is that you will need a numpad, but can get a usb non-mechanical one for cheap down the line. It is worth the $20-50 difference. You won't get used to it, but you will.


----------



## okidna (Jul 7, 2017)

Honey said:


> thanks to all for helpful comments,
> I have searched many and got some mechanical keyboard with really good price,
> 
> One is, redgear mk881
> ...



Good choice if you choose Redgear, the newer Kailh switch is better now, on par with Gateron. I think Texet use Outemu switch, which is not bad but still suffer from inconsistencies, like early Kailh.


----------



## Honey (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks to all, here people so helpful,
I have ordered redgear and dragon war mouse, really excited to listen that keyboard sound, really hyped. I often think that why my keyboard dont have sound like i hear in meme videos and on internet, i didnt knw that there are mechanical keyboard, anyways will report the update soon.. thank you very much.

@The Data Master yea agree, flying one was also issue for me and another reason i wanted full size keyboard because i like typing, i also sometime needs to print invoise at home, you digits arr required if I will try to write from small size keyboard it will take time.



okidna said:


> Good choice if you choose Redgear, the newer Kailh switch is better now, on par with Gateron. I think Texet use Outemu switch, which is not bad but still suffer from inconsistencies, like early Kailh.





The Data Master said:


> I ordered the Jelly Combo keyboard: "Mechanical Keyboard, Jelly Comb 87 Key Mechanical Gaming Keyboard with Blue Switch, Multy Key Rollover, Ensure Accurate Gaming Commands(Black)"
> It is around $25 US. I miss my numpad, but deal with not having it. It was hard to play a few games like GTA 5 (flying) and Carmageddon classic. I manage because I love the mechanical part of it and it gives me more desk space for my oversized mousepad. My opinion is that you will need a numpad, but can get a usb non-mechanical one for cheap down the line. It is worth the $20-50 difference. You won't get used to it, but you will.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Rosewill


----------



## Honey (Jul 10, 2017)

okidna said:


> Good choice if you choose Redgear, the newer Kailh switch is better now, on par with Gateron. I think Texet use Outemu switch, which is not bad but still suffer from inconsistencies, like early Kailh.


Hi bro, I will recieve order today,
I like kailh switch sound, i know its cheaper too but is it good switch? I heard that it isnt, is that true? Is that switch so bad?
Please tell me hurry so that i can cancel order..


----------



## okidna (Jul 10, 2017)

Honey said:


> Hi bro, I will recieve order today,
> I like kailh switch sound, i know its cheaper too but is it good switch? I heard that it isnt, is that true? Is that switch so bad?
> Please tell me hurry so that i can cancel order..



Within your budget, the best switch you can get is Kailh or Outemu switches. The newer batch of Kailh switch is not bad at all, they're better than Outemu, Long Hua (Kailh 2nd grade switch), or Zorro.

If you are not really sure about Kailh quality, you can save up for a keyboard with at least Gateron switches.

EDIT : I'm searching for affordable mechanical keyboard at Amazon.in, and I found this Logitech keyboard :

Logitech G310 : http://www.amazon.in/Logitech-G310-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard/dp/B013DHDWRO

The price is within your budget and definitely a step up compared to Redgear or Texet. G310 uses Romer-G switch, a tactile feedback switch similar to Cherry MX Brown (a little bump/tactile feedback when you press the key but no clicky sound like MX Blue switches). The only downside is no keycaps replacement available for Romer-G switch.


----------



## Honey (Jul 12, 2017)

okidna said:


> Within your budget, the best switch you can get is Kailh or Outemu switches. The newer batch of Kailh switch is not bad at all, they're better than Outemu, Long Hua (Kailh 2nd grade switch), or Zorro.
> 
> If you are not really sure about Kailh quality, you can save up for a keyboard with at least Gateron switches.
> 
> ...


Hi, i have got my keyboard yesterday, really awesome feeling. Im satisfied with keyboard.
It sounds almost same like cherry mx, 
It doesnt wobble much,

i like the keyboard, but some people are saying thats kailh blue is worse SWITCH, i cant even return it,
i mean how , hearing bad things which i purchased feels bad, do i need to selll it? is it bad switch?
i see cherry mx wobble too, just little different and kailh bad?
what should i do?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2017)

Honey said:


> i like the keyboard, but some people are saying thats kailh blue is worse SWITCH, i cant even return it,
> i mean how , hearing bad things which i purchased feels bad, do i need to selll it? is it bad switch?
> i see cherry mx wobble too, just little different and kailh bad?
> what should i do?



If it works, it works!
There are always people complaining about every product on the internet, the more you search the more you find....
(You should have done this before you bought it though...)


----------



## Honey (Jul 14, 2017)

So finally i request for return, now im ordering 
HyperX alloy FPS gaming keyboard, is it good qulaity keyboard?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 14, 2017)

Honey said:


> So finally i request for return, now im ordering
> HyperX alloy FPS gaming keyboard, is it good qulaity keyboard?



Please read reviews and people's opinions first before you order anything!.....


----------



## Honey (Jul 14, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Please read reviews and people's opinions first before you order anything!.....


whats your opinion bro


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 14, 2017)

Honey said:


> whats your opinion bro



I think it's a good keyboard but just telling you it's better to read at least some reviews before you buy anything so you won't have to change again.


----------



## Honey (Jul 14, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I think it's a good keyboard but just telling you it's better to read at least some reviews before you buy anything so you won't have to change again.


im actually big fan of Old keyboard like IBM modem m, i saw video they were comparing old keyboard vs cherry mx blue, 
i think brown switch match that sound, what do you think?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 14, 2017)

Look for one like mine...its like a model M but loads cheaper. Real quality build....mine has lasted 18 years so far. They are about 20 quid in the UK....1.6 K  rupee

IBM KB 7993


----------



## Honey (Jul 15, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Look for one like mine...its like a model M but loads cheaper. Real quality build....mine has lasted 18 years so far. They are about 20 quid in the UK....1.6 K  rupee
> 
> IBM KB 7993
> View attachment 90173


Pretty sure that is better than today's keyboard..


----------

